# SB12-Plus "Rosenut" first shots...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron sent these out to a few folks and I thought I would share them...

WARNING: Possible widescreen on low resolution settings... for best viewing set your resolution to 1280 X 1024 ...



....

















































Features:


 Proprietary SVS high-performance 12" Plus woofer
 425 watt BASH ® digital switching amp
 CAD cabinet with 1" front baffle, glass lined
 Precise CNC-milled panel construction
 Front-firing design with flush-fit woofer
 Removable, compliant floor isolation points
 Custom finish choices to match any decor
 Rigid grill, chrome pin or invisible “neo” attachment 
 Extra heavy-duty removable 8 foot power cord
 Contemporary, "seamless" enclosure styling
 +/- 3 dB 22 Hz-150 Hz or better (anechoic)
 Ultra compact: 14" wide x 14" high x 15" deep
 Weight: 40 pounds


----------



## Randybes (Jul 20, 2006)

Is this the sealed sub that is supposed to come out or is this one ported?


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Randybes said:


> Is this the sealed sub that is supposed to come out or is this one ported?


That is the sealed sub. 

A few questions to Tom: Is the driver exactly the same Plus 12.3 as you use with vented subs or has it been tweaked to match better into a sealed box? Are you using a HP filter or is the final roll-off 12 dB/oct? Any FR graphs yet?


----------



## Randybes (Jul 20, 2006)

Really nice looking. I would be interested in the room compensation settings and what is classified as small, medium, and large?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow. Balenced XLR connection from your BFD right to the sub. No possible hum pickup. :T 

Bob


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

"Rosenut" - is that a hybrid of Rosewood and Walnut?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Malice,

Something like that. It's a special "wave grain" cut of walnut (I think it's walnut, I have to verify that) that's finished like cherry. The result is much more subdued and less "red" than our outgoing cherry, but a lot less garish than the heavy grain of the rosewood.

We find it to be the perfect blend of the two, and really nicer than either. Every single person who's seen "Rosenut" says it's "the bomb".

Which as a true American idiom, is a good thing. 

The examples I've seen so far have even higher quality than predecessor wood veneer cabinets (which is saying quite a lot).

Ron
SVS


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

What, no Cherry !?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Dundas,

No Cherry. This finish is replacing it. We still have Cherry in the big subs ( PB12-Plus etc) however.

Much of the feedback we get was simply that cherry was "too red" and also that rosewood was too much an "acquired taste". So we merged the best of both into this new finish.

Ron
SVS


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice looking sub Ron & Tom…at least you put the correct voltage amp in it for the photos!:T 

Sorry couldn’t resist.


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't worry, we have "normal" voltage versions too ;^)

Ron


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful!! 

I've seen alot of different woods and finishes, (over 30 years of carpentry and cabinet making here), and I must say, that is one FINE looking veneer!! Hope it sounds as good as it looks! I'm sure it will!!

Congrats!.....

-Colin G.


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

could anybody confirm this is 12.3 driver?



Ilkka said:


> A few questions to Tom: Is the driver exactly the same Plus 12.3 as you use with vented subs or has it been tweaked to match better into a sealed box?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Colin,

I've been working with/in wood for many years too (before I joined the Army I actually worked in a lumber yard believe it or not) and our latest generation of cabinets which we import are indeed shockingly good. They are still hand finished _real_wood, which means each is unique and can never be truly flawless, but you are not going to come closer even if you double or triple the price point from what I've seen of the industry.

And this is indeed the same Plus 12.3 woofer in our larger vented subs. It was actually developed to play both roles right from the start. It would perhaps have been easier to come up with specific designs for both applications but we like a challenge (and our material manager of course asks the staff to use common parts where it's possible). 

When the project was started, not all of us thought it WAS possible, but when folks see the frequency response and performance of the SB12-Plus they will know no compromises were accepted. The woofer had to be a true "switch hitter" that could exceed the performance of our "old" Plus driver in the big, traditional vented alignments... and still be as good in a small sealed application as anything designed only for that purpose.

I spent a good bit of this last weekend with others hammering a pre-production SB12-Plus without mercy. Having been among those individuals that have panned small subs in the past, I can tell you that in a small to mid-sized room this newest SVS product will make "small" less of a compromise than I ever imagined. You will still be better off with a big vented sub on a sheer price/performance basis of course (size matters, still) but if your significant other wants a small sub, or your room isn't big enough to play rugby, then I can honestly say that finally there's at least one small sub that's affordable, great looking, and performs so well that you start to believe the proclamation that size is NOT "all that".

It's a head turner in virtually every regard: price, size, build quality and performance all at one time.

I know no one following us for a while now is surprised (even if we can say flat out that the product exceeds our goals in virtually all those aspects).

Ron
SVS


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Ron Stimpson said:


> Colin,
> 
> I've been working with/in wood for many years too (before I joined the Army I actually worked in a lumber yard believe it or not) and our latest generation of cabinets which we import are indeed shockingly good. They are still hand finished _real_wood, which means each is unique and can never be truly flawless, but you are not going to come closer even if you double or triple the price point from what I've seen of the industry.


Hi Ron,

I think I should of clarified my first post a little better to everyone. When I mention your subs veneer, I should of also included that I believed it to be "real wood", as you just confirmed with your reply, and each sub is unique in appearance, which is true with real wood:T 

I'd also like to thank you and Tom for the NSD driver offer that you had for existing customers. I just picked mine up Friday at your Ohio factory, and I feel it is a very nice upgrade over the ISD.

-Colin G.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone can tell me sealed vs vented?

why SVS change to sealed sub? is it any better than vented?:scratchhead: 




Ilkka said:


> That is the sealed sub.
> 
> you use with vented subs or has it been tweaked to match better into a sealed box?


----------

